# Chicago (O'Hare area) Player Seeking Group / Game



## Jade Fire (Jul 14, 2007)

Looking for a weekend (or maybe week night) role playng group.

I am open to most systems and settings, though I tend to stay
away from the unique home brew ones.  Group wise I tend to look
for a good blend of action and role playing (50 % / 50 %).

I can be contact at; sync11430 at yahoo dot com


----------



## HinterWelt (Jul 16, 2007)

Jade Fire said:
			
		

> Looking for a weekend (or maybe week night) role playng group.
> 
> I am open to most systems and settings, though I tend to stay
> away from the unique home brew ones.  Group wise I tend to look
> ...



You know, you are just a bit too far north of me probably. I am in Frankfort and thinking of putting a group together. I have a nice big family room with a dedicated 12 foot conference table just for gaming. 

FYI - I am at Hwy 30 and Harlem, just south of I-80.

Bill


----------



## Jade Fire (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the reply HinterWelt, and I do appreciate the offer.  Though
you are a little further than I am willing to travel, and I am really trying
to find a group nearby.  None the less thanks for the reply.


----------

